# 1940's Rollfast Tricycle for sale



## suemarkus (May 2, 2011)

I have a 1940's Rollfast Tricycle for sale. It is red, in good condition however missing the right side pedal.

I'm in Oakville, ON (just west of Toronto) (an hour's drive from Buffalo), so local pickup only or we can meet at a border city.

Photos here: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=277998478&Guid=12f93084-7cb0-a20b-26c4-9bdafffe31cb

Thanks!!
Sue Markus


----------

